
If the internet is addictive, why don’t we regulate it? - kawera
https://aeon.co/essays/if-the-internet-is-addictive-why-don-t-we-regulate-it
======
macscam
> There’s nothing about a global computer network that necessitates addiction-
> like behaviours.

but is there is some level of addiction in any habit. That being said, this
article has some funny ideas. Ban infinite scroll and autoplay. Make a
"distraction dashboard" mandatory.

